# Russian teen dies after 22-day gaming marathon



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2015)

_A Russian teenager has died after playing an online computer game for 22 days straight.

Doctors believe he could have died from second class syndrome, thrombosis from not moving around, as on a cramped long haul flight._

*Source:* Russian teen dies after 22-day gaming marathon - The Times of India


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2015)

LOL..in India we dont have toilet at living room...soo cant play game even 2 days straight


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 8, 2015)

Death resulting from not moving around ? Care to explain ?


----------



## Flash (Sep 8, 2015)

Only 22 days?

Man Dies After Playing Computer Games for 27 Days in a Row | the Beijinger


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 8, 2015)

Natural selection at it's finest


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 8, 2015)

While I was reading the title, ''Russian teen dies after 22-days'', I thought just another j*rk died by wank*ng. But then the word gaming hit me hard.. Lets pray for the fallen brother ...


----------



## vedula.k95 (Nov 29, 2015)

in India you get auto DC every 22 minutes.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 29, 2015)

guy had a broken leg and was bored


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Nov 29, 2015)

Didn't he go to toilet and all? Was he doing it there itself?
What about food and water?

How was he getting all of that if he was siting at the same place for 22days..!


----------



## icebags (Nov 29, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Didn't he go to toilet and all? Was he doing it there itself?
> What about food and water?
> 
> How was he getting all of that if he was siting at the same place for 22days..!



as per the report, he took time off to take food and to take naps. probably gaming is not the exact cause the brother had fallen of, to think, many people do these kind of gaming in their college holidays.

but i heard some guys died after gaming 5-6 days straight, without rest and on caffeine / energy drinks, sitting in the same position all the time. it caused extreme fatigue, nervous system breakdown, cardiac muscle disorder, etc etc to cause the death.



sujoyp said:


> LOL..in India we dont have toilet at living room...soo cant play game even 2 days straight



there is the legendary solution, some people have heard of - sh!t bucket !


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Jan 11, 2016)

rip....


----------



## Anorion (Jan 12, 2016)

it's not so bad as it's made out to be
misleading language in the article, probably pandering to pre conceived notions of readers and exploiting fear and paranoia 
stopping to sleep and eat is perfectly fine, professionals in DOTA game as much

oh and baby potty


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 12, 2016)

Gaming is the gateway drug to death.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 12, 2016)

He died playing Dota 2..........


----------

